# Internet geht nicht bei Panda Firewall



## Ich_halt224 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

so nun zu meinem 2. Problem heute:

Da ich einen neuen Internetanbieter habe, habe ich auch ein neues Modem bekommen (Turbolink).
Das habe ich auf dem PC als Breitbandverbindung eingerichtet.   Bedeutet also, ich öffne die Verknüpfung zu der Breitbandverbindung und klicke auf "Verbinden".

Leider hat das ständig nicht geklappt, bis ich einmal meine Panda Firewall ausgeschaltet habe, plötzlich klappt es wie geschmiert.

Ich habe schon verusucht bei Panda raus zu finden, weswegen er diese Verbindung blockiert und wie ich das umstellen kann, aber ich habe einfach nichts gefunden. Und ohne Firewall ist ja auch nicht so schön. ^^

Kennt sich jemand mit Panda aus und hätte einen Rat für mich?

Vielleicht noch wichtig, ich benutze Win XP und Firwall ist Panda Titanium Antivirenprogramm + Firewall 2007


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Navy (22. Mai 2007)

Schmeiss die Firewall wech, sie bringt Dir keinen echten Sicherheitszuwachs und die Firewall von WInXP reicht völlig aus. Dazu einen Virenscanner der als Dienst läuft und schon hast Du ein gleichwertig-sicheres System ohne größere Performanceverluste.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (22. Mai 2007)

Das sehe ich anders.

Ich würde gerne die Firewall behalten, mit dieser war ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden.

Also bitte ich um weitere Hilfe, wie man das Problem richtig lösen kann.


----------



## Navy (22. Mai 2007)

> Das sehe ich anders.

Inwiefern?

Empfhelenswert:
http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html
und
http://home.arcor.de/nhb/pf-austricksen.html

Glaub mir. Eine PF bringt Dir keine Sicherheit oder gar Sicherheitszuwachs -- das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall.


----------



## soyo (22. Mai 2007)

Ich kann mich navy nur anschließen. 
Wir vertreiben bei uns auf Arbeit auch Panda, jedoch installieren wir es ohne Firewall und verwendet statt dessen die Windows eigene Firewall. Wir gehen aus dem einfach Grund so vor, da wir viele Probleme mit der Panda-Firewall hatten. 
Falls wirklich jemand an deinen Rechner möchte, schafft er es auch trotz mächtiger D) Panda Firewall.

gruß soyo


----------

